# Knocking noise from engine. HELP!



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

1.6L engine. It makes this loud Knocking noise. Just started. Now it wont go away, WHATS THIS FROM!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

pop the hood and try to locate its orgin....what kind of knock? hollow? how often? does it increase with engine speed?


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

Its coming from inside the engine, around the 3rd and 4th spark plug. It increases witht the engine. Sounds like something is inside it bangin the shit out of something


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

dude...you shit is about to blow up...the rods about to shoot through the engine


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i don't know how serious that guy is ^ ^

could be detonation. can you take out your spark plug and look at it? did you change anything? timming? would you describe it as a desel engine?


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

It sounds like one (desiel engine.), THE ONLY thing i did before it made the noise was mod the intake, with a cone air filter...


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

hmm that wouln'd make detnonation.....

still take out that spark plug and check it. heck check all the plugs, chanced are that one is ruined, and needs replacement. might as well change all at the same time.

oh... did your intake still retain all the sensor plugs from the OEM intake?

it could be one of the sensors messing up the mixture.

if your running the low grade gas, try upgrading. 

But I'd sure check those plugs!!!


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

I checked the spark plugs, they are all 1 peice. Normal burned look. All, i did was take the box out. The resonator is still connected. I started it up this morning and it didnt do it as much. it sounds like i need oil, but i just changed it and added 4 quarts.....


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

well i'm not sure now, it sounds like its too loud to be you fuel injectors, if it doesn't smooth out with reving it can't be you heat shields (mine have been slowly rusting off, makes a hollow pining when they get loose enough from the vibrations.)

i know the manual says only 3 3/8 qt of oil for the GA, but i'm not sure why that would cause detination. only thing i can fall back on now is to try upgrading the gas. you could check your timming, but if you didn't change anything in that area, it shouldn't be a problem. 

you might have just gotten some bad gas. you'll have to try to get someone else who knows more to help out. it seems i'm the only one who has tried to help you so far....


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

yes, i apreciate that, i think one of my rocker arms might have seized up. I use mid grade 89 oct. Thanks for your help, i have a mechanic coming to look at it. Today or tomorrow. Ill let u know what the problem was... THANKS for trying to help


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

cybermikey3 said:


> *dude...you shit is about to blow up...the rods about to shoot through the engine *


Thanks man for that helpfull info.....


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

sure no prob, Good luck on an inexpensive repair!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

I once had an 81 VW Vanagon (yes, I know...) that had a severe knock. I used a wooden broom handle, unscrewed the broom, placed one end at my ear (touching my ear) and moved the other end around on the block, until I pinpointed the source of the noise. The vibration will travel through the wood to your ear. It is a bit loud, but very useful for diagnosing problems or just listening to the valvetrain.

By the way, that Vanagon, probably hit 1/4 mile before 60mph!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

entropy said:


> *I once had an 81 VW Vanagon (yes, I know...) that had a severe knock. I used a wooden broom handle, unscrewed the broom, placed one end at my ear (touching my ear) and moved the other end around on the block, until I pinpointed the source of the noise. The vibration will travel through the wood to your ear. It is a bit loud, but very useful for diagnosing problems or just listening to the valvetrain.
> 
> By the way, that Vanagon, probably hit 1/4 mile before 60mph! *


Wow, thats actually a neat trick, even though its sounds redneckish. i may do that just to try it out!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Although I've lived my whole life in a city, I did learn that trick from a *******.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

entropy said:


> *Although I've lived my whole life in a city, I did learn that trick from a *******. *


ROFLMAO!


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Mike92se, I've written on this so many times in the forum. I could be 2 things that I know of.

You said the car sounds like it's a Desiel and so does ours. All we had to do in the past was add a little more oil and the problem went away. The engine is leaking oil slowly which is one of the problems we currently have. This problem arrose after the timing chain guides were replaced.

Most GA16DE engines go through this at one point, and that is the plastic timing chain guides wearing away. The ticking or rattle starts off slowly maybe over a few months and suddenly gets loud. The timing chain is now slapping against the water pump and will wear a hole in it causing the oil and coolant to mixed. Courtesyparts has a kit you can buy to replace your damaged guides.

Since we had the car fixed it ran very irratic and extremely loud that nite, my father said, but then suddenly went away. Since I changed the oil and transaxel fluid it seems like the noise is back, the desiel sound. Adding more oil to the engine doesn't solve the problem anymore. It could also be a failing oil pump but I think it would have given out by now. It could be the timing chain guides again or something else alltogether. So, to sum up...it could be a few things but the timing chain guide problem is a common flaw with the engine.

It's good to hear you have a mechanic fixing this very soon.

This may give you a better idea of where the sound is coming from:

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/221000-221999/221999_10_full.jpg

Chain guides ( picture from Nissan Sentra 1982-1994 Haynes Repair Manual pg. 2A-9 ):

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/221000-221999/221999_9_full.jpg


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

Hi, I think I'm having the same problem. There seems to be spark spiking inside one of the spark plug chambers, and my engine will jerk. This happens only when I turn on my air con. Any comment?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

*Since my accont has been KILLED *

Im mike92se, Welll i took it in to the shop, and they thought it was my clutch. It wasnt, but i had metal chunks and shavings come out with the tranny fluid...  so monday i should know whats up..


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

*supposivly my transmission*

was causing the noise, the whole thing is shot, need all this shit, i found out last night, i am about to call and see how much debt i ll be in.....


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

the best thing to so is pull the oil pan and see if can fell slop in the rods at the main caps. You may have spun a bearing, its not uncommon with high miles or poor rebuilds. I don't think its detonation because thats pinging when you put a load on the engine. Does this happen at idle, worst when its cold start? 

Email back
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

*knocking noise*

at the begging of the thread i said it was blow up but everyone said no maybe its this and that ...think about it...
i knew i was right


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

$1424.68 later and i am balling on the streets, with a new high performance aftermarket clutch, alum flywheel and recond. tranny!!


----------

